# A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (non S-line) DIY...



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Okay so with overwhelming request to share this DIY , I tried to put together as much photos I was able to take when I was doing this project. It literally took me no more than 2 hours to do both sides (being that I've been doing this project from simple SMT LEDs, to the current 4chip bright LEDs) I"ve had these 4chip LEDs now for 2months, and no issues. For such a small source of light- these are very bright! Not as "sophisticated" looking as AUDi's OEM LEDs- but close enough. This mod is a guaranteed neck-twister. A good alternative I suppose, for the upcoming LED headlamps for the A3. This mod also adds some character to the otherwise plain / standard bumper. Feedbacks appreciated. By the way-- yes- this can be done on S-Lines also- read on.
The real thing:








My version:
















What you need:
-OZnium 4chip superFlux LEDs- prewired (built in resistors already) go to:
http://www.oznium.com (14 altogether for both sides) 
-Wires ( u can get em at RadioShack) 
- Glue (glue gun, or Gorilla, or whatever glue- that will bond plastic w/out burning it)
-3/8" drill bit
-pencil/ruler
-Red and White heat shrink tubes (radio shack, or pepboys/autostores)
-(optional) switch (radio shack or autostores)
-clear silicone
-wire tap (u can get different types from radio shack or autostores) otherwise electrical tape, and simple knowledge of wirings dos and don'ts will work- as in "splicing" and using basic connectors. 
-optional- "Add- a Circuit fuse tap" if you want to tap the power directly frm the fuse box(safer)
Oznium 4chip LEDs:








Simple tools and a clean work space:








Using a measuring tape- pencil in 1" inch space between- you will find that 7LEDs will fit just well in that middle space of the grill (measure from behind) w/out having to cut the akward mid-rib (unless you want to dremmel it off) 
















Once you have penciled-in your marks to drill- I recommend using a small drill-bit first to initialize a hole before using the 3/8" drill bit. 
















You may want to 'clean' or smooth the edges of the holes- but not too much. Start inserting each LEDs in the holes (end wire goes in from the front). 








I then placed some glue to hold them from behind. And later on- Clear Silicone to prevent water entering the holes (even though the pre-wired LEDs are waterproof). The Black wraps on the LED wires are the built-in resistors/waterproofed. 








The next image below is a little blurry (i apologize) but I was trying to show the heat shrink tubes that I placed over the respective Positives and Negatives after I've split them from each LEDs. Red heat shrink over all the positive wires, and white (or black) heat shrink tubes for the LEds NEG wires. I used my trusty HeatGun to shrink them. You can use a hair dryer. 








Test your LEDs before finishing up/tucking the wires.








Once the Positive and Negatives are bundled and wrapped in Heat shrink tubes, I then arrange them in one of the slots in the Fog Grill and tucked them in there- perfect space! I then connected each respective polarities to the extra wires I purchased (would would then connect to the Driver parkinglamp wires(no photo)
Although I do not have an actual photo of my wire connections- I drew up a basic connection diagram on the photo below. The passenger side LEDs are wired up and routed along the top of the engine bay, hidden under the weather stripping. It is then spliced with the Drivers side LEDs. 
I have added a "powerline" by tapping-in to the DriverSide parking lamp wires (this "line" that I added I made it easily accessible for future connections of other LEDs (headlamps)- but I will soon be switching over to using an "add-a circuit- fuse tap device". Safer. 
I also wired in a separate switch and ran the wires into the cabin so I can turn the LEDs off if i dont want them on at night (or select which LEDs I want on - between the FogGrill or the Headlamp).
























I added a chrome strip at the bottom and top to deflect some light out- actually gives a "double" led effect" as if stacked on top of each other.








And enjoy your inexpensive and simple "facelift"
















_Modified by tiptronic at 8:17 AM 7/27/2008_

_Modified by tiptronic at 5:02 PM 7/29/2008_


_Modified by tiptronic at 6:03 PM 12/30/2008_


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (non S-line) DIY... (tiptronic)*

thanks for the DIY.. great job! you know you want to do this for me too now







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_thanks for the DIY.. great job! you know you want to do this for me too now







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ha! what's in it for me?








I would help you- but I'm trying to figure out my headlamp mod- i'm trying hard to figure out how i can mount these inside w/out issues- but am running into some problems-- i may have a fix, but a little bit more tedious. If it fails- i'm reverting back to the Flexible Strips for the headlamps (I have a set already - whiter-neutral- unlike the previous strips i used that had a buish hue) If i do use the flexistrips- i will try to fashion it to mimic the A7 concept light bar..
e


_Modified by tiptronic at 1:32 AM 7/27/2008_


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (non S-line) DIY... (tiptronic)*

Added to the diy. thanks


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

very simple write up. good job erick. I been tryin to figure out how I wanna do this for my S-Line on top of wanting to remove the foglight backplate [for no other reason then asthetics and possibly cooler air, if even that.]. But you've definitely got the originality!http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (non S-line) DIY... (tiptronic)*

Wow. This is a mod that should be packaged and sold for all non S-line fogs... seriously, great mod that turns the A3 into something more updated and definitely a lot sicker looking when someone sees you in their rearview! 
Kudos to the great write up and the clear pics. Something I may tackle later down the road since it seems easy to do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

The4ringer-
For the S-Line bumpers- It is possible- but the position i think would be best at the upper edge of the Fog grill area a la Q7 V12 TDI style. However , fabrication of a mount for the LEDs is required... like this:








and check this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv1E9rna5Ps 


_Modified by tiptronic at 9:03 AM 7/27/2008_


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Another good thing about this mod is that it can also be implemented on the new 09 A3s (non s) standard fog grills. The headlamp LEDs for tne new A3 i believe is only an option if you choose HID bi-xenons.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Dude, you are my hero- that is my next mod! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have a base 06, no fogs (ok, please keep reading when you are done laughing...







)- if I run the LEDs from one side of the fogless grill insert to the other, I will obviously use more LEDs- will there be any issue with using more lights?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Dude, you are my hero- that is my next mod! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have a base 06, no fogs (ok, please keep reading when you are done laughing...







)- if I run the LEDs from one side of the fogless grill insert to the other, I will obviously use more LEDs- will there be any issue with using more lights?

No- there are no problem using additional LEDs. Im currently modding my projector headlamps with 12 leds in each housing using the same ''powerline'' that i have tapped into the parking lamp wires. These LEDs barely emit any heat, nor does it use a lot of power- u can hook them up to a 12v line and leave it on 24hours on end w/out draining too much power.



_Modified by tiptronic at 10:37 AM 7/27/2008_


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

thx i plan to do this asap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Digipix)*

Totally awesome DIY!!!
Said it before, and I'll say it again...Tiptronic is the shizz!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_Wow. This is a mod that should be packaged and sold for all non S-line fogs... seriously, great mod that turns the A3 into something more updated and definitely a lot sicker looking when someone sees you in their rearview! 
Kudos to the great write up and the clear pics. Something I may tackle later down the road since it seems easy to do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yes 
Thanks for the comments. Yes they are quite easy to do. And yes even I am stoked when i had my friend follow me in the Audi while i drove the Passat. 
The LEDs are bright for daytime use- acts as a pseudo DRL. 
Terje77
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oznium.com (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (tiptronic)*

Hey Tiptronic - Great writeup! Thanks for sharing the photos.
Here's the direct link to the product: http://www.oznium.com/prewired-superflux
I've also added a few of your photos to the action shot page: http://www.oznium.com/prewired...page3
Keep up the good work


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

oh concord, i can just stop by during lunch break


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

oh snap. you guys are in concord?! shooooooot. ima deff stop by when im ready for this.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (Oznium.com)*

Hi Oznium.com- yeah your products are addicting! lol
maybe in the future i can send you a design proposal for the 4chip or 5mm LED housing so they can be easy fit in the headlamps- im still trying to figure out how i can arrange and mount the 4chips inside the headlamps , w/out taking too much space- like my previous LED strip project see below:
but i want to replace them with the 4chip LEDs.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks awesome. In your setup, are the LEDs connected in parallel or in series?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

The headlamp LEDS are ''Flexible waterproof encased LED strip. see below:
but i want to replace them with 12 individual 4chip LEDS for brighter and better output/aesthetic.
Here a couple of close up photos from previous project


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

I guess you have to have one resistor for each individual LED? Did you try to string all of the positive and neg wires together before just one of the resistors? It seems that you have a lot of stuff 'stuffed' behind the grill due to the resistors.
It would be nice if you could wire them together in parallel to cut down on all the wires. Anyone know enough about electricity to answer this one?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I guess you have to have one resistor for each individual LED? Did you try to string all of the positive and neg wires together before just one of the resistors? It seems that you have a lot of stuff 'stuffed' behind the grill due to the resistors.
It would be nice if you could wire them together in parallel to cut down on all the wires. Anyone know enough about electricity to answer this one?

Yes that would be ideal- but since they came built-in for each- i didnt bother to remove them and test if one resistor wud work. I think we ca direct that question directly to Oznium reps. They do sell 4chip leds- with no hook up and resistors and no protective holders. 
properly arranging the wires in the slot actually is a perfect fit








Once i finish the headlamps- i want to takle the taiilamps..
e


----------



## Oznium.com (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Concord & Local Sales:*
Yep, the Oznium warehouse is in Concord CA, but unfortunately we're closed to the public. We cannot accept walk-in customers nor local pick-ups. All sales must be made online (or phone).
In the future we may have a local "brick and mortar" presence with traditional retail sales. Right now we don't have the resources to maintain our high "Oznium" standards for a local retail outlet. So rather than fall short, we operate strictly online.
Local customers are, however, lucky to take advantage of next-day delivery for a flat shipping cost of only $4.20!
Thank you for understanding, and we look forward to continue making The Bay glow like no other.
*Re; Wiring together with only one resistor:*
It's a good idea, but not really practical. For now, the best solution is just to use the Pre-wired Superflux 4-chip LEDs, and keep the resistors on there.
While technically, it is possible to run the LEDs in series, or with fewer resistors, you'll have to do your own electrical calculations to figure out the proper configuration.
The pre-wired ones are already set up for the car's 12v electrical system, and they have a nice waterproof mounting base.
Keep up the good work. You guys are a creative bunch!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Oznium.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oznium.com* »_
*Re; Wiring together with only one resistor:*
It's a good idea, but not really practical. For now, the best solution is just to use the Pre-wired Superflux 4-chip LEDs, and keep the resistors on there.
While technically, it is possible to run the LEDs in series, or with fewer resistors, you'll have to do your own electrical calculations to figure out the proper configuration.
The pre-wired ones are already set up for the car's 12v electrical system, and they have a nice waterproof mounting base.
Keep up the good work. You guys are a creative bunch!

That's what i thought- that proper resistors needs to be coupled with LEDs if doing a series. I really like the fact that Oznium offer these pre-wired! I havent had any single electrical lighting malfunction using these LEDS.
And guys- shipping is really fast!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
e


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

hey e, 
so you tapped into the parking light for power? 
so just to make sure.. LED -> parking light fuse -> interior switch? 
also, can we see the switch you are using in the interior? 
sorry for the noob electrical questions.. my buddy with a black non-sline is going to order the LEDs and give this a shot. any chance we can enlist your help? we'll bring beer







.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

oznium...do you have lights that will fit a 1/4" hole? that looks like the only amount of space we'd have on the s-line cars...


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I guess you have to have one resistor for each individual LED? Did you try to string all of the positive and neg wires together before just one of the resistors? It seems that you have a lot of stuff 'stuffed' behind the grill due to the resistors.
It would be nice if you could wire them together in parallel to cut down on all the wires. Anyone know enough about electricity to answer this one?

I would test all the wires/lights first, THEN I would heat-shrink all of the wires together for each side, then run then mount them in place. Conceals water and keeps everything nice and neat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Where on the S Line's grill do you plan to put it?
I was studying the S Line grill last night and I figured that the best location would still be right under the middle slat/rib/bar (whatever you want to call it). That mid-slat will act as a "shade" for the LEDs for/when using it as DRL to shield for direct sunlight. 
From what i see- I think 7 LEDs will fit in there w/ 1" space in-between.
I would need see/study an actual SLine grill in person- but it is possible!


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_oznium...do you have lights that will fit a 1/4" hole? that looks like the only amount of space we'd have on the s-line cars...

E


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

not sure just yet but I'm going to look at it more. thinking Iif i have to custom fab the section, then so be it. Also go an idea for a switch as well.
what are you using for a switch?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (the4ringer)*



the4ringer said:


> not sure just yet but I'm going to look at it more. thinking Iif i have to custom fab the section, then so be it. Also go an idea for a switch as well.
> what are you using for a switch?[/QUOTE
> I orderd a switch from Oz, or you can pick them up at Pepboys or Radioshack... I was going to use one w/ LED indicator..but settled with simple on/off switch..i have it hidden near the hood release latch inside the cabin.
> Here's a amateur photoshop of what it may look like (although i measured incorrectly and placed 8 "leds".. but hey, maybe 8 will work too, instead of 7


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

i'm digging that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now i know what you're talking about...i gotta lose my mesh grill


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

you dont have to lose the mesh- as a matter of fact, you can just get
a firm plastic sheet (maybe like a painter's shield- they come in black..same pliability, material as the wheelwells.. I think you can get them for 5 bucks. I used them before when i was trying to replicate a hood/housnig for the LEDs when i tried to place them inside a la new A3's headlamp HIDs (this is even before they released the official photos haha) 
but mounting/securing was an issue.
Anyways, yes, i think you can just use a plastic- maybe a half inch height, 7 or 8" width (to fit between the center towards the foglamp surround) then 
glue it over your mesh, then let it dry then drill the 3/8" holes.. 
sounds clear?
And thanks for that photo- much better- I would recommend checking to see if it looks better under the middle slat..or right under the upper edge of the bumpers- pretty much the same position as the OEM S6 leds.. 
e


_Modified by tiptronic at 12:42 PM 7/29/2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_you dont have to lose the mesh- as a matter of fact, you can just get
a firm plastic sheet (maybe like a painter's shield- they come in black..same pliability, material as the wheelwells.. I think you can get them for 5 bucks. I used them before when i was trying to replicate a hood/housnig for the LEDs when i tried to place them inside a la new A3's headlamp HIDs (this is even before they released the official photos haha) 
but mounting/securing was an issue.
Anyways, yes, i think you can just use a plastic- maybe a half inch height, 7 or 8" width (to fit between the center towards the foglamp surround) then 
glue it over your mesh, then let it dry then drill the 3/8" holes.. 
sounds clear?
And thanks for that photo- much better- I would recommend checking to see if it looks better under the middle slat..or right under the upper edge of the bumpers- pretty much the same position as the OEM S6 leds.. 
e

clear as mud! j/k. thanks again for the great write up. i'm going to measure it up to see if i should go w/ 7 or 8 per side!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

The reason why i had to go with 7 leds in the standard fog grill is because
of a middle rib- using a 1" space inbetween eliminated having to cut/dremmel that mid rib and the aesthetics of the LED's conformed positions is preserved. With the SLine grill since there's no mid rib to obstruct- i can assume you can fit more than 7 leds..but be careful with the "light bar" effect if you put them too close to each other.. 
e


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

This is my plan with the sline. I'm trying to buy a spare set so I can work on them outside of the car. The reason I wanted to move the resistors is that there is no where to hide the bulk of everything. I've already ordered the 4chips. 3/8" should work there on the sline,but I want a test first.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_This is my plan with the sline. I'm trying to buy a spare set so I can work on them outside of the car. The reason I wanted to move the resistors is that there is no where to hide the bulk of everything. I've already ordered the 4chips. 3/8" should work there on the sline,but I want a test first.









Have fun and keep us updated- that way other Sline owners can join in and add their own- and- wouldnt it be nice to see other A3s with these custom Leds? sets itself apart from other cars... and maybe Audi will take note...
Ive seen this same customization on older Audis (w.out the current corporate schnoz/grill) and it just doesnt look right. it seem that this project blends well with the current audi face.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tiptronic for LED presidente! hip hip hooray!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_tiptronic for LED presidente! hip hip hooray!

you crazy! ha! hence the name! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (non S-line) DIY... (tiptronic)*

Yeay! i think i found a fix/solution for mounting these 4chips inside my FK headlamps (damn these poor FKs are being used and abused haha)
im still hoping to get these done before i head up to mammoth 
e


----------



## Oznium.com (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote »_oznium...do you have lights that will fit a 1/4" hole? that looks like the only amount of space we'd have on the s-line cars...

There's a few options in a tight space:
1) Use a 3mm LED such as these ( http://www.oznium.com/led ). You could "pressure fit" and glue them into a tiny hole. Or we also have LED holders, but I wouldn't bother with the holders.
2) I've seen this done a couple times, and it looks really cool: Use either our Ribbon LED Strips or our Waterproof Ribbon LED Strips. You can then mount them from BEHIND the plastic, and drill tiny holes for the LEDs to poke through / light shine through. This same technique works nicely for other plastic parts, like interior door handles, or interior trim, where you want a nicely hidden light.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Oznium.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oznium.com* »_
There's a few options in a tight space:
1) Use a 3mm LED such as these ( http://www.oznium.com/led ). You could "pressure fit" and glue them into a tiny hole. Or we also have LED holders, but I wouldn't bother with the holders.
2) I've seen this done a couple times, and it looks really cool: Use either our Ribbon LED Strips or our Waterproof Ribbon LED Strips. You can then mount them from BEHIND the plastic, and drill tiny holes for the LEDs to poke through / light shine through. This same technique works nicely for other plastic parts, like interior door handles, or interior trim, where you want a nicely hidden light.

Thanks for responding...think I'm going to go the OG route w/ the superflux ones, just mount them somewhere else.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (tiptronic)*

Is there a reason that you didn't just run the power to the LEDs from the foglight itself? Can you get a 12v line from the fogs? Seems this would be the easiest thing to do?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Is there a reason that you didn't just run the power to the LEDs from the foglight itself? Can you get a 12v line from the fogs? Seems this would be the easiest thing to do?

I felt safer fiddlin' with the parking lamps rather than messing with the Foglamp wires and i want to be able to turn the LEDs on w/out using the Fogs. 
The other option is using an ''add-a-circuit" fuse tap device.
grrr it's now 1145p- and i gotta get some zzzs- been working on the 4chip LEDs for the headlamps- a total PITA- making sure it is in uniform, and soo much wires, and mounting issues and hiding the mess-- im borderline dumping the project and go back to the flexible strips- but it's just not as bright as the 4chip leds.









e


_Modified by tiptronic at 11:35 PM 7/31/2008_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (tiptronic)*

Thanks. Makes sense. I just got the LEDs today and they are pretty bright. They look waybrighter in your pics, but maybe its because you've got 7 on each side! Did you play with the exposure at all on your pics?
Also, now that I see the actual lights and looking at your fog housing -- you drilled the hole and then 'dropped' the LED in from the front of the grill, rather than "pushing" the light from behind. Is that correct.
Now I need to get me a 'test' sline housing. I've a few ideas that should work, just not sure at this point I want to 'test' with my own housing as it could go drastically bad!!!!!
Drew


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Thanks. Makes sense. I just got the LEDs today and they are pretty bright. They look waybrighter in your pics, but maybe its because you've got 7 on each side! Did you play with the exposure at all on your pics?
Also, now that I see the actual lights and looking at your fog housing -- you drilled the hole and then 'dropped' the LED in from the front of the grill, rather than "pushing" the light from behind. Is that correct.
Now I need to get me a 'test' sline housing. I've a few ideas that should work, just not sure at this point I want to 'test' with my own housing as it could go drastically bad!!!!!
Drew

Yes they are truly bright- and once you get them all in a series- it will be a whole lot brighter!!! And no, the only adjustments i had to do to the camera is to limit the light that comes in- to reduce the glare in the photo. I also added 1/4" chrome strips affixed on top of the grill slat below the LEDS, and the bottom part of the grill slat above the LEDS are glossy/shiny- that it effectively reflects the glow outward to add that glare/shine effect. 
Yes once you drill the holes- you insert the end wires from the ''front'' of the holes effectively ''pushing it into the hole'' from the front. not pushing it from the back. As you can see on the design of the LED holders that they have a lip that effectively holds itself against the hole. from the front- Which actually is good because you dont have to worry about the LEDS braking away or falling off or being pushed-in due to 100+mph speeds upfront







It has been through car washes and no problems.
They are however secured further with glue(behind the grill) Clean and secure!
Goodluck on the Sline Grills- hopefully you can pull it off and be able to share with the other S liners
















e

_Modified by tiptronic at 12:22 AM 8/1/2008_


_Modified by tiptronic at 6:19 PM 12/30/2008_


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
Goodluck on the Sline Grills- hopefully you can pull it off and be able to share with the other S liners










yes please! i'm eager to do this, but can't see a good place to mount them on the s-line.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
yes please! i'm eager to do this, but can't see a good place to mount them on the s-line.









i'ma do this as well...i have the OEM plastic backplate thats not being used. just need to order the bulbs/parts.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
yes please! i'm eager to do this, but can't see a good place to mount them on the s-line.









Well, I just ordered a spare set of sline fog housings @ 60.00 each from the stealer!!!!!! Should be in mid-next-week. I figure if I can get this to work then I'll just mock up a second set off my stockers and sell them to someone lazier than me. Otherwise this is going to end up being a $200 mod in the toilet


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (drew138)*

The only thing that i see on the Sline fog grill that may 'hinder' the look is lack of grill slats- i mean the LEDS will be fine mounting it right under the middle slat- i hardly think you will have any issues-- 
you did see my mock-up sline photoshopped ''leds'' photo?
e


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
you did see my mock-up sline photoshopped ''leds'' photo?
e

i did, and they look ok, but they just dont look right to me yet somehow. maybe 7 or even 6 instead of 8, as in the pic.. hmmmmm..


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (tiptronic)*

I'm thinking that I can get them in that cross bar section rather than under them. There is some room in there, but it will be a tight fit with all the wires. The other thing that I'm thinking is that I might take 10 of them, side by side, and just dremmel out a single 7" line in that cross bar to give it a solid LED beam affect. That's why I wanted an extra set of housings cause this could get messy!!! I might do the mesh-mod that krazyboi did as well. i'd like to run power them off the fogs as I pretty much always run the fogs and would probably always run the LEDs as well. 
There is a high proablility that this will just not work with the desired effect and I'll just punt the whole idea down the drain. Not w/o a fight though!!.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: A3 Custom FogGrill LEDs (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I'm thinking that I can get them in that cross bar section rather than under them. There is some room in there, but it will be a tight fit with all the wires. .

well Drew138- here's one tool you;re gonna need that might just work to fit the LEDs in that tight 1/4" space. DREMMEL - use the fine sanding bit- it'll shave enough housing off for you to clear a 1/4" area- it will still be a tight fit- and be patient when you do decide to shave it. just take it easy.
I have now been able to fit the leds under the black trim inside the headlamps. i unfortunately by trial and error, made an error on allowing 1 1/4" space in between each- and it stretched 12 leds all the way to the far side of the headlamp- i didnt like the look. so i gotta unglue them and re-measure to 1" space--- you'll see...
e


_Modified by tiptronic at 10:07 PM 8/1/2008_


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_hey e, 
so you tapped into the parking light for power? 
so just to make sure.. LED -> parking light fuse -> interior switch? 
also, can we see the switch you are using in the interior? 
sorry for the noob electrical questions.. my buddy with a black non-sline is going to order the LEDs and give this a shot. any chance we can enlist your help? we'll bring beer







. 

HEY Brungold- i completely missed the post above- sorry.
The LEDs are wired/tapped in to the parking lamp wires- hence the LEDs turns on when parkinglamp switch is on. But i added a ''bridge" to the positive wire that feeds the LEDS- that ''bridge'' is where i connected a separate switch that i routed into the cabin- no fancy mounting whatsoever- just hidden from view.
There is a ''better'' way but i havent gone around doing it- by using an add-a-circuit fuse tap thingy. Positve wire feeds to the fuse tap, while the negative wire is attached to a ground. You can then add a switch from the positive wire. Im just not sure yet which is the best fuse to use- (rear wipers maybe?) so that the leds power feed is on when the car is on. no need to turn on the parking lamps.


_Modified by tiptronic at 1:15 PM 8/2/2008_


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

great, thanks for confirming. fuse tap it is. rear wiper fuse is a great idea!


----------



## m32 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Just want to thank Tiptronic for doing this and giving me the idea for the same thing on my Porsche. Those LED's are worth the money


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

These lights are sooooo 2008


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Has anyone tried the S6 LED's on an A3?
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=451
I'm not sure if they'd fit? http://www.r32-club.de/showthread.php?t=9134


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VUUR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VUUR32* »_Has anyone tried the S6 LED's on an A3?
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=451
I'm not sure if they'd fit? http://www.r32-club.de/showthread.php?t=9134


Someone has- and not totally plug and play. Lots of probable modifications to the bumper and also wiring headaches (let alone coding). 
Now i have my eyes on the actual Porsche LED wings








e


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (m32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *m32* »_Just want to thank Tiptronic for doing this and giving me the idea for the same thing on my Porsche. Those LED's are worth the money


Yeay! Like the new Porsche 911 LED "wings" 
Even the new Panamera are using TubeLighting and LEDs ( It's all in the family -Porsche-VAG)
You have pics for us? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## m32 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

I didn't know want to hijack your thread but I also did a DIY on it. Here's a couple of pics
























Edwin


----------



## m32 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*

Just fyi, if you are referring to the LED turn signals coming off the 997TT, there are about $800 a pair
Edwin


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (m32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *m32* »_Just fyi, if you are referring to the LED turn signals coming off the 997TT, there are about $800 a pair
Edwin

Do you have a part # and source? I've passively been trying to locate these for a while.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (m32)*

No problem at all! If it's a Porsche- why not!?! Thanks for sharing!!! Very Nice Job- 
The photo below- did you have it connected to the turn signals? I want to re-do my wirings- whereby it would turn off and on when the blinkers are activated. Kinda like the A5/S5 
Im also working on incorporating a recessed housing and using some lens (found some online but can get costly) to truly get the DRL brightness like the S6 LEDs. 
Saving up some $$ too to re-do my headlights' LEDs, incorporating a better housing (closer to the TT-S design) and also incorporating the new amber LEDs on the upper corners like the new R8 V10 
My PS3 is broken at the moment so i got nothing else to get my mind convoluted with LOL


_Quote, originally posted by *m32* »_I didn't know want to hijack your thread but I also did a DIY on it. Here's a couple of pics









Edwin


----------



## m32 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

No I do not have the lights connected to the turn signals, just the parking light. 
can't wait to see what you do on your current set-up
Edwin


----------



## 1sika3#2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

i'm kinda a noob to all of this, saw this thread. it looks really cool. it would save me the money on buying a new cooler looking front bumper. those led's really add some spice to it.
i get all of the DIY until you get to the tapping into the parking lights source. that's where you lose me. 
otherwise it's a great DIY, i'd love to do this mod myself, but I have no experience with electronics at all or wiring for that matter, so if you could possibly explain the tapping into the parking lights a bit more that would be awesome. thanks
as well as what does it take to remove the fog light covers?


_Modified by 1sika3#2 at 5:33 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (1sika3#2)*

M32
The 5000k HID bulbs should be a close match to the LEDs' color temp. I have a 5000k kit from ExtremeHID(kbcarstuff) but i dont like the wiring/harness set-up and sitting in my garage. Im currently using VVME's kit- which works just fine. As you can see with the photo- the 6000k bulb is bluer than the LEDs- which is pure white.









The pic below is an ''overkill" All-On (except fogs) and i only turn both LEDs on in heavy rain or foggy days. As you can see, the LEDs in the fog-grill looks ''whiter''than the headlamp LEDs - because of the headlamp lens. I should have coined this before "tiptronic's LEDtronics"


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (1sika3#2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sika3#2* »_
i get all of the DIY until you get to the tapping into the parking lights source. that's where you lose me. 
otherwise it's a great DIY, i'd love to do this mod myself, but I have no experience with electronics at all or wiring for that matter, so if you could possibly explain the tapping into the parking lights a bit more that would be awesome. thanks
as well as what does it take to remove the fog light covers?

_Modified by 1sika3#2 at 5:33 PM 1-5-2009_


Hey sorry if it was confusing- let me try to explain- First, find the wire that feeds the parking lamp bulb (preferrably the driver side if you have an A3- since it is easier to access). IIRC its grey and white - well basically its the positive/negative wires. 
I simply spliced by removing the positive wire's coating and connected the respective LED's positive wires and negative wires to the negative feed(or use a ground for the negative) 
You can also use a wire-tap connector but i cannot recall for what size gauge wires. Wire-tap is strongly suggested so you wont cut the parking lamp wire accidentally with traditional splicing.
Another option to wire is to use ''fuse-tap" directly from the fuse panel- i havent gone around doing it- but IIRC, the rearwiper fuse works perfect- this will allow for the LEDS to turn-on when the car's accessory is switched on. Then add a separate switch if you want the freedom to turn them off independently.
One good thing about the LEDs- you wont break it if you confuse the polarity- it simply just wont work- no explosions or shorting haha.
Each 4chip LEDs output is only 280ma at 3.5v - a whole lot less than a 1Watt LED- but bright enough, and does not require heat-sinking,
goodluck


----------



## 1sika3#2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_

Hey sorry if it was confusing- let me try to explain- First, find the wire that feeds the parking lamp bulb (preferrably the driver side if you have an A3- since it is easier to access). IIRC its grey and white - well basically its the positive/negative wires. 
I simply spliced by removing the positive wire's coating and connected the respective LED's positive wires and negative wires to the negative feed(or use a ground for the negative) 
You can also use a wire-tap connector but i cannot recall for what size gauge wires. Wire-tap is strongly suggested so you wont cut the parking lamp wire accidentally with traditional splicing.
Another option to wire is to use ''fuse-tap" directly from the fuse panel- i havent gone around doing it- but IIRC, the rearwiper fuse works perfect- this will allow for the LEDS to turn-on when the car's accessory is switched on. Then add a separate switch if you want the freedom to turn them off independently.
One good thing about the LEDs- you wont break it if you confuse the polarity- it simply just wont work- no explosions or shorting haha.
Each 4chip LEDs output is only 280ma at 3.5v - a whole lot less than a 1Watt LED- but bright enough, and does not require heat-sinking,
goodluck

i've decided to go the add-a-fuse route and try and find a fuse that's on as long as the car is on. i dont mind having them on at all times. 
however, does the front bumper have to come off to access the fog light covers? or can they be removed on their own?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (1sika3#2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sika3#2* »_
i've decided to go the add-a-fuse route and try and find a fuse that's on as long as the car is on. i dont mind having them on at all times. 
however, does the front bumper have to come off to access the fog light covers? or can they be removed on their own?

I beleive the rear wiper fuse works best- unless there's another suggestion/recommendation from others. 
To remove the fog-grills- you simply pull- they are held up by tabs along the top and bottom ends of the grill (a little squeeze in the process) - i believe its is the same for both Standard and S-line bumpers. 
e


----------



## m32 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Thank you for the comparison. I am going to go with 5000k and see how that goes







Will post pics once I have them
Edwin


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (m32)*









I just spliced mine into the foglight harness. than used half a roll of silicone tape to insulate and waterproof the connection. They go on at the same time as the fogs do which is good enough for me since thats my daytime running lights. Also I went a slightly different route and used one of the flexible strips. Much less powerfull LED's but more of them, there are 18 LEDs in that grill. 
For the sline grill what I did was was predrill the holes in the bar in the centre of the grill. only issue was that I had to custom order the strip. The one I bought first was about 2" too long so had the same guys make me one that was 18 LED's and it fits well enough. used a lot of the Gunk adhesive to secure it in the back. 
Just replaced all my interior lights with LED's (UV domes and white maplights look good, got backup red for the maps too) and am now moving on to tackling the issue of my licence plate lights. The bulbs I bought don't have a resistor built in there so if I install one of them the lights are fine but with both in there neither one turns on and the warning light chimes in.







Spring time Im putting in a set of DEPO headlight housings and an HID conversion so now Im looking at how to get some LED's into those.... 
Damn 'tiptronic' is right this stuff is 'addicting'.


















_Modified by Gryphon001 at 8:03 AM 1/7/2009_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

nice pic


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_
I just spliced mine into the foglight harness. than used half a roll of silicone tape to insulate and waterproof the connection. They go on at the same time as the fogs do which is good enough for me since thats my daytime running lights. Also I went a slightly different route and used one of the flexible strips. Much less powerfull LED's but more of them, there are 18 LEDs in that grill. 
Spring time Im putting in a set of DEPO headlight housings and an HID conversion so now Im looking at how to get some LED's into those.... 
Damn 'tiptronic' is right this stuff is 'addicting'.









_Modified by Gryphon001 at 8:03 AM 1/7/2009_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you are going to install LEDs in your future mod with a DEPO- may i suggest that you invest on the 4chip LEDs or 5mm LEDs- using the flexible strip will only give you a headache in the long run. My 2nd LED mod was using flexi led strips in the housing- they didnt last long- each failed in 2 weeks of constant use. 2 sets! The individual LEDs im currently using has worked flawlessly- since early march 08. It has now been more than 10k miles and they still work like a charm!
Here was my first led project in earky 08 - SMDs on top, flexistrip at the bottom 
If you notice i beat Audi and SAAB to the punch with the "eyebrow" style LEDs
























Then the flexistrips in the headlamps









my favorite shot with the ''angel brows" then look at the A1 concept below
















e

_Modified by tiptronic at 5:55 PM 1/7/2009_


_Modified by tiptronic at 7:57 PM 1/7/2009_


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

looks sweet... well knock on wood so far no problems with my strips and I run them almost all the time. Had one go out on me once but all I had to do is massage the connection a bit and it was happy again. I have a whold pile of 5mm LED's prewired and waiting to go but I was to lazy to do each one individually so I decided to go with the strips... note to self I need to take some close up pics of the actual install. With the DEPO lights it would definitely be the 5mm LED's and I am eyeing the superflux LED's from Oznium too. Tomorrow I am going to try to find a way to solder in the 5mm ones in my map lights and take a closer look at the headlights
thanks for the suggestions though.... always greatly appreciated.


----------



## Swed_Tommy (Jan 11, 2009)

I did a similar DIY on my car. But I also did a button to turn on the light with. Here are some pics
Pre Button








The Button
















The Diods









_Modified by Swed_Tommy at 5:01 AM 1-11-2009_

_Modified by Swed_Tommy at 5:04 AM 1-11-2009_

_Modified by Swed_Tommy at 5:16 AM 1-11-2009_


_Modified by Swed_Tommy at 5:22 AM 1-11-2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Very nice! Can you post what wiring you used for the button?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Very nice! Can you post what wiring you used for the button?

x2


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Very nice! Can you post what wiring you used for the button?

3x and the parts needed


----------



## Swed_Tommy (Jan 11, 2009)

*The button!*

I'm glad you all seemes to like my custom made button








To make it I used a...
* TPMS button (_8P0 927 121 A _for Dubble DIN, 8P0 927 121 for Single DIN)
* A Engranved Cover from Cargarvo http://shop.cargravo.com/produ...ge=en 
* A impulse relay(?) That's a direct translation of the swedish word for it. I used a relay for the headlight on a saab 900








Besides this you need to mod the LED on the button so it lights up the same time as the LED in the front are turnd on. By default the diod only lights up when you press the button. 
/Tommy


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Cool...too hard, wanna make some and sell them


----------



## Swed_Tommy (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Haha, Lazy?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Partially







I have the TPMS button installed (but no TPMS). I guess the other thing to know would be which wires to use within the button.


----------



## Swed_Tommy (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

It´s the 4:th and 6:th pin that's active whent you press the button. The other ones I dont know but in my mod I use 1 and 3 to show when the other diods are on.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

OR you guys can use what im using for the switches (one for the headlamp leds and another for the fog-grill leds) then you can mount them on the center console like FusionX did (the switches has red leds) or like mine hidden under the dash.
here are the switches:
http://www.oznium.com/switches


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

...So I've been planning this for a while, but I'm only just getting around to it right now.
I've been planning to use discrete 5mm white LEDs (which I got from a recent visit to a component electronics distributor fair in China...) but I've been looking to make more of a heavily-"clustered" look than many applications so far.
So I made up a few circuit boards with LEDs arranged in a "diagonal stagger" -if you know what I mean.
Here's what they look like partially-assembled:








then I (_carefully!_) drilled a diagonally-staggered set of 5mm holes in a spare foglight surround grill, and this is what they look like installed:








-Here's what the next 'grouping' of them looks like, when it's 'mocked-up' against it... and in the foreground there's the next set of LEDs ready for the other side.








Powered up, they're _blindingly_ bright! You can't DARE look directly into them!
I've got a bench supply here, I'll try and take some pictures later on with the lights out, maybe. -Two full foglights lights up the room better than a 4xD-cell Maglight!
If anyone's interested, I can post progress pictures as I continue...
Keith


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i think blindingly will be an understatement.


----------



## CanadianJetta2.0T (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_If anyone's interested, I can post progress pictures as I continue...

Yes please !


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CanadianJetta2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanadianJetta2.0T* »_
Yes please !

x2


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

when you guys install your 4chips do you run then in series or parallel? does it make a difference?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (nstotal)*

You don't get a choice. The 4-chips only give you two wires out, an anode connection and a cathode connection.
Since the individual Vf turn-on point of a white LED is usually about 2.5V, you'll probably find that they're INTERNALLY connected in series, so that the entire series 'chain' has a forward torn-on point in the order of 10Volts or so. THis means that the series resistance is only "wasting" about 2 volts out of 12, instead of wasting 9½ volts out of 12, with the attendant increase in current consumption and wasted power.
Short summary: -If they are (as I suspect) internally wired in series, will have to wire the 4-chip chains in parallel, otherwise they won't light up.
Keith


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Non-electrical engineering term... 
1) split all wires on each LED
2) strip about 1" off each ends
3) all positives go together, all negatives go together
4) wire up accordingly
is this parallel?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Yep. That's parallel.
Here's a shot of how mine look... this is with full-flash on, and not looking directly into them:








And here's how I wired mine:








16 LEDs on the shorter board: 4 series chains of 4 each, each with a 90Ω ¼-Watt series resistance. 20 LEDs on the shorter board: 5 series chains of 4 each, each with a 90Ω ¼-Watt series resistance. 36 LEDs a side, 72 total when it's finished. The total LED lamp power consumption should be in the order of 4 Watts (2 Watts per side).
Keith


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

^^^ You're nuts!








Good stuff. Wish I were that smart


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (nstotal)*

it was easier for me to do parallel- since doing it in a series will require recalculating the resistor value- each prewired 4chips already came with own resistors - hence it was better for me to run parallel. Besides they are already prepped to be waterproof.








I was at an a4 gtg last night- and a guy had supposedly 1watt custom led fogs (in a series) but not having proper housing/reflectors did not make it brighter than the 4chips.
e


_Modified by tiptronic at 12:40 PM 1/22/2009_


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Okay, here's some progress:
A close-up of the drilling accuracy which I managed to achieve:








...and again, back-lit:








...And the two completed fog grilles:








-A picture of both lit up (using a bench supply)... -this is with the lights on, AND flash:








...And one with both lit up with no flash and the lights off:








Next thing is to wire them in, and light up the night!
Keith


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (nstotal)*

Has anyone given any thought to doing the LED grill mod with yellow LEDs? How do you think that would look?







or







or







?

_Modified by skotti at 6:00 AM 1-23-2009_


_Modified by skotti at 7:54 AM 1-23-2009_


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (skotti)*

The mechanics would be exactly the same... although Yellow LEDs usually have a lower Vfwd threshold... so any resistor used would have to be a higher value.
Keith


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_The mechanics would be exactly the same... although Yellow LEDs usually have a lower Vfwd threshold... so any resistor used would have to be a higher value.
Keith

Thanks! I'm actually angling at how the yellow LEDs would look from a cosmetic view.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_
Thanks! I'm actually angling at how the yellow LEDs would look from a cosmetic view.

People will be driving into the sun when you come along!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*








Kinda like having yellow DRLs....?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yea, pretty much. I love having people drive into the sun


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Dude, those pics hurt my eyes.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

yo keith/VWAddict
thats a dope ass setup man. looks like a lot of work was put into just drilling the holes. can't wait to see it all lit up and ready to go.
it might look cool when it gets on the car.. but that gap between the two LEDs might look weird.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_Okay, here's some progress:
A close-up of the drilling accuracy which I managed to achieve:








...and again, back-lit:








...And the two completed fog grilles:








-A picture of both lit up (using a bench supply)... -this is with the lights on, AND flash:








...And one with both lit up with no flash and the lights off:








Next thing is to wire them in, and light up the night!
Keith

Did you use a drill press? Nice work.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (drew138)*

Yes; -well, -sort of.
It's actually a dremel in a dremel-press. I used a 0.125" rotary-file to drill the pilot holes accurately, then followed up with an ascending series of bits in a hand-held drill.
So the pilot holes were frilled in a press, but the following sequence of hole-enlargement (up to 5mm) was all done freehand, using a rechargable drill.
...Actually, the question of yellow LEDs has me wondering... i wonder how it'd look if I drilled a matching diagonally-staggered row of amber LEDs and but them in the 'groove' below the white ones... then ran them off the turn signals...
Keith


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: The button! (Swed_Tommy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swed_Tommy* »_* A impulse relay(?) That's a direct translation of the swedish word for it. I used a relay for the headlight on a saab 900










I'm guessing that you mean what we call a latching relay?
-I used one _years_ ago, when I built a home-brew alarm system for a _VERY_ heavily-customized aircooled VW beetle. I wanted something which would also remember it's state in case the power was completely removed... which is a slightly different type of latching relay... but a latching relay of the type which I think you're referring is very useful in that it can take a non-latching (so-called "momentary") action pushbutton, and make the light STAY on, whereas it would otherwise go off when you released the button.
An ELECTRICALLY-latched relay defaults to "off" each time it's powered off, whereas a MECHANICALLY-latched relay powers back up in the same state as it was when it was powered off, no matter which state that was.
Hope that helps more than it confuses... and I also hope that my guess is correct... -if not, I know a few Swedish Speaking electronic engineers, so I can probably find out!
Keith


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: The button! (VWAddict)*

Okay... some updates:
First, I went ahead and ordered a couple of hundred high-intensity Amber LEDs from a supplier in Hong Kong for some fog-grille turn signal repeater action... should be here in a week or so.
Secondly, I came up with a 'fix' for the slightly excessive blue "tint" to the LEDs... Lee filter gel # 285 "3/4 C/T Orange"
Link.
It converts the slightly blue-white of the LEDs to absolutely snow-white, by dialing the blue down ever so slightly.
So I'm looking for a way to mount this filter behind a piece of polycarbonate, or similar. -Will keep everyone posted. -If I can get a comparison photo of the LEDs through the filter versus direct, I'll try to post it here.
Watch this space for turn-signal-repeat updates also!
Keith


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: The button! (VWAddict)*

Pic of Lee filter #285 color correction from blue-tinted to pure-white...








Might also look nice on license place LED DIY's also, I think...
Keith


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Interesting. Unfortunately for the S-line, there's no real way to add that, unless it comes in some sort of tube for wrapping.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Im currently -- cleaning up- my current headlamp LED mod (just new materials and well, cleaner- no new design- just very hard to improvise w/out destroying the aesthetics) Unlike the B7 A4 forums led mod - which i dont feel it meet my standards lol.
The fog-grill leds however- I found a somewhat better solution to ''increase'' the brightness of the current 4chip leds without having to alter power- if it works in terms of fabricating, i will share, if not- that means i failed








e


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Good stuff E....let us know. You can share your failures as well. Perhaps someone, not me, can help resolve it!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_The fog-grill leds however- I found a somewhat better solution to ''increase'' the brightness of the current 4chip leds without having to alter power- if it works in terms of fabricating, i will share, if not- that means i failed








e

Hmmm... Adjusting 'gain' without affecting consumption... -the only two ways I can think of are lensing or reflection, and I suspect the former rather than the latter?
Regarding the 'gel' correction: since gels aren't durable enough for exposed use, I'm currently using a clip on polycarbonate legending strip cover. -Just the right size for slipping in front of the LED strings...
Keith


_Modified by VWAddict at 3:40 PM 1/30/2009_


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

Im still brainstorming about it


_Modified by tiptronic at 6:04 PM 2/10/2009_


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: The button! (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_Pic of Lee filter #285 color correction from blue-tinted to pure-white...








Might also look nice on license place LED DIY's also, I think...
Keith

where did you buy this filter?
I was on the site and i couldn't find a link to purchase them.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

They're sold at stage/film lighting suppliers. There should be a couple of places in Vancouver, there's a few places here in Orlando, and I think that in Los Angeles, even the corner grocery stores sell them! ;d
Take a look at "theater lighting suppliers" in the local 'mellow pages'.
Keith


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (VWAddict)*

Wouldnt the filter decrese the output to a degree? probably not noticeable, but just curious.
Pic below shows both headlamp and foggrill LEDs lit. As you can see- the foggrill leds are whiter than the headlamp leds- because of the headlamp lens/glass. They are infact the same type 4chip LEDs. 
They are in fact whiter than my 6000k HIDs.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_Wouldnt the filter decrese the output to a degree? probably not noticeable, but just curious.

Yes, in fact by definition every passive transition will cause a slight loss.. even just passing through glass will attenuate optical brightness to some degree...
But the correct filter will ONLY attenuate the spectrum in the area which is present in excess... SO for example, the blue end of the spectrum is too dominant, so it is reduced to match the rest of the spectrum by the filter. 
The rest of the spectrum is attenuated by no mare than passing through a piece of perfectly clear glass... i.e. a small fraction of a percent, and quite unnoticeable.
I'd estmaite that the broad-spectrum light reduction is in the region of 3% to 5%, with ALL of the attenuation happening in the blue region... kinda like "blue-blocker sunglasses", but these are only very slight 'blue-dimmers' if you get my drift... so the only thing that you lose is the exact amount of blue which is present in excess to begin with...
Hope that makes sense!








Keith


----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

If you wire these to the parking lamps, are they on when you have the headlight setting on?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (fs454)*

If hooked up to the parking lamp wires- the LED turns on with the parking lamp setting, like the photos below


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

...So I was driving down to Tampa this weekend and at one point I got behind a 2009 A4... briefly! -Before long, I was in front of him, and I noticed a couple of things about his LED running lights.
Firstly, they're closer "to true-white" than "pale-blue-white", -which looks a little more 'expensive'... I like it.
Secondly however, whenever he signalled a lane-change, the corresponding headlamp LEDs were extinguished until the signal was complete.
Now obviously this is handled by the controller in the vehicle, but for a "bolt-on" it should be possible for me to make this happen also.
I've now gone ahead and pre-drilled for 78 Amber LEDs (39 per side) to fill the top and bottom outer 'channels' with turn-signal goodness. -Since I'll have the turn signal voltage right there at the same connector, I think I'll probably look into making some sort of monostable (one per side) triggered from the turn signals, which either dims or completely kills the white LED on that side, until a defined period (for example a half-second) after the turn signal has stopped.
A simple 555V timer circuit should do the job... -they're cheap, and I have plenty of chips lying around.
Anyone else ever seen the A4 doing this? -It's actually pretty impressive, and helps make the turn signal more noticeable, by not "washing-out" the signals.
Keith


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (VWAddict)*

VWAddict
Do a search on YOUTUBE for new A4, S5, R8, Q7 Tdi V12, S6- "beauty shots" and you will see the different LED designs Audi has applied to each models. Audi uses repeaters and dimmers programmed via the ECU to work in concert with the parking lamps, headlamps,and turn signals. 
Yes it is possible to have the LEDs (custom) to blink in response to the turn signals, and remain constant on once the signals are cancelled- just the matter of wiring.
The 4chip LEDs im using are close to match the A4's LED output- since audi uses smaller housing for each leds (for the A4, TT-S and new r8 v10- as opposed to the bigger reflector housing used with the S5/A5, S6, and new A3s. The new Q7 will be using same as the A4s (but mounted on the bumper) The 4chip has a neutral (true) white output compared to the 3mm, 5mm LEDs that has a bluish hue. As proven with the previous photos- to show that my 6000k hids ar bluer than the LEDs. 
Today- in the rain- a co worker called me on the phone as i left my work- HID, headlamp led, and foggrill LEDs were on (heavy rain) he said that my car can be seen very well under the heavy rain as the LEDs white output penetrated the mist and rain. 
Oh and here ya go- enjoy
Q7 beauty footage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv1E9rna5Ps
A4 beauty footage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=695RKImyPaE
09 RS6 footage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvC587aUtVg
A3 footage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xzok0mQKXgk
S5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji7aHUiHn9I


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_Yes it is possible to have the LEDs (custom) to blink in response to the turn signals, and remain constant on once the signals are cancelled- just the matter of wiring.


Yes, I know how to do that part... but that's actually not exactly what the A4 does...
When the turn signals are off, both LED 'blades' are lit.
When a turn signal is engaged, the white 'blade' on that side extinguishes, and the amber turn LEDs flash on and off, until the signal is canceled, when the white blade comes back on.
With a 'series-wiring' trick (or similar), the white blade will alternate on and off (or brightening and dimming) in counter-operation to the amber LEDs, so there would always be light from that particular LED array. Using a monostable timer to "kill" the white light any time the amber turn signal is acivated, and making sure that the timer is equal to (or fractionally longer than) the 'off-state' period of the turn signal bulb, would mean that the white LEDs are killed (or dimmed, as an option) by the turn signal, and HELD off until after the last flash of the turn signal.
Back in 1991 I had a water-cooled Beetle which I customized quite ridiculously... along with lowering, de-seaming, de-chroming, shaving the handles and a few other things, I moved the turn signals from off the top of the fenders into the (old, pre-1966 sloping-style) headlight arrays. -Trouble was, the headlights completely washed out the turn signals, so I wired it so that when the turn signal was active, the light dimmed on that side. -This was after a few people complained that they couldn't see that my turn signal was on. -I also added an amber-coaded xenon flash which flashed in sync, at the beginning of each amber period, and a parabolic reflector... it worked magnificently!
Anyhow, that was how I noticed that people often prefer to have a high contrast (ideally from amber to darkness) to help notice turn signals... On the A3 this is of course not strictly necessary, since this is augmenting an already fairly well-defined turn signal arrangement, but on the A4, the white LED blade intrudes significantly on the dedicated front turn signal array, so that seems to be why they've done that. -There's no need to dim main lights or anything, because there's plenty of spatial separation from the turn signals, but that's severely compromised in the case of the A4 by the design of the white LED 'blade'.
Anyhow, I might build it "as-is" first, then see if I think a monostable is needed or not... I'll be 'connectorizing' the grilles, and I have a spare set, so I can take them off and add whatever without having to struggle with disconnecting them...
Good input though. -The A4 footage doesn't show the turn signal/LED blade interaction... they only show the 4-way flashers with the LED blades... which behave quite differently.
Keith


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (VWAddict)*

Okeydokie...
The amber LEDs arrived from Honk Kong after a maddeningly long wait...
Here's what the grilles look like now:
"Before and after" shot, next to an unmolested stock grille:









And the two grilles together:








The top and bottom rows are amber and are only loaded on the OUTSIDE of the grille. These will be the turn signal repeaters.
The center row is the white LED row, and these will be wired to come on with the corner markers. -For now I'll just wire them straight, but the connectors will allow me to unplug them later on, and insert a monostable 'kill' circuit for the white LEDs when the turn signal for that side is activated, and hold the white row OFF (even in the 'dark' phase of the turn signal cycle) until after the signal has been canceled.
Now I just have to find time to wire the buggers in!








Keith


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^ crazy setup. make a video when you get a chance of how it performs.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_^^^ crazy setup. 

correction: Krazy setup... just perfect for a Krazyboi!









_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_ make a video when you get a chance of how it performs.

yeah, will do. Probably try to do one before I get the clever circuitry installed, then see if people think I need to go the extra distance or not...
Keith


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: The button! (VWAddict)*


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

OK, this is getting a little out of hand guys.
I Love it!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_OK, this is getting a little out of hand guys.
I Love it!

Tell me about it. Its getting hardcore. War of the LEDs... East Coast vs West Coast.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

There is no war here- just sharing ideas








The pic is a preview of my headlamp LEDs which im re-designing- same style, just different look. Keeping it in conformity to OEM design- if there is one.
e


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

No war... just enthusiasm!
My CEL came on today so I took it in. -Turned out to be a faulty fuel pressure sensor. -I took all of my tools out of the car and into the service loaner.
When I picked the car up, I opened the trunk to put the tool kits back in. -The service tech saw the Fog grilles in the back... paused for a moment, and asked:
"LEDS... -on a pre-09 A3??? -where'd you get THOSE???"
i told him they were home made, and he looked them over, and said... "Sweee-eeet!!!"
I felt petty good!
Keith


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (VWAddict)*

haha- i know exactly how that went- On my 25k service- the technicians and service manager were gawking and totally amazed with the headlamp and fog-grill LEDs- I can see them at the service bay turning it on and off, and checking my connections and design close up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
e


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Lol... When I picked up mine from the 25K service one of the techs almost got ran over because he was looking at the LEDs while walking out onto the driveway. Didn't get to see them working on it though so I don't know if it was even noticed inside the shop... I guess its unusual enough.
BTW... as for installing the LED's in headlights I just scored a second set of DEPO projector lights so I intend to play around with those a bit in the spring. Ill post anything I do on here. Open to any suggestions too...










_Modified by Gryphon001 at 8:11 AM 2/12/2009_


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_
BTW... as for installing the LED's in headlights I just scored a second set of DEPO projector lights so I intend to play around with those a bit in the spring. Ill post anything I do on here. Open to any suggestions too...









_Modified by Gryphon001 at 8:11 AM 2/12/2009_

G
Just DO NOT use flexible strip LEDS when you're ready to molest your depo headlights.








DO NOT use Silicone soley to replace the sealant that came with the headlamps- silicone are heat resistant and you may have a problem re-opening the lights if needed be.
USE heatgun- its much safer than oven.
And keep it simple oem like (IF mine's any indication)
Make good use of the black trim inside the headlamps to incorporate the LEDs- it makes a verygood natural "awning" for the LEDS- unlike the other mods ive seen (b7 A4 forums) with light spilling into the housing, unless you want to look like you have a JDM wannabe car








have fun- and avoid headaches overthinking things (like my version 2.0 project)








e


_Modified by tiptronic at 3:23 PM 2/13/2009_


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Which LED's did you use in yours? I am considering if I can fit the Flux4 chips from Oznium in there. They're a bit big though so I might just go with the 5mm ones... thanks for the advice though. I was following one of your threads on here when you did the project innitially. That's what got me started on it.


----------



## toypon (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re:*

Found this LED, seems interesting I think what do the "gurus" think?
[Spec MAX]
Forward: 30mA
Reverse Voltage: 5V
Operate temp. -30 to +85°C
Intensity: 40 000mcd (min 31 000mcd) Equal to a 50W Bulb incandescent - 220V AC
[Normal spec]
Forward: 20mA
Reverse Voltage: 3,2 - 3,5V
Operate temp. -30 to +85°C
Intensity: 30 000mcd
http://www.nichia.com/specific...E.pdf


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: Re: (toypon)*

sounds technically good- but do you have a photo/image of the LEDs?
If it is a Star-pcb or gregorian type LEDs- you have to consider heatsinking, soldering and so on and so forth. The LED's performance is also dependent on housing, reflector and or collimator design...
The 4chip LEDs from Oznium are these specs:
Color Voltage Current
Blue 3.5V 80 mA
Green 3.5V 80 mA
Red 2.0V 80 mA
White 3.5V 80 mA
Yellow 2.0V 80 mA
Since thery are built-in an acrylic pseudo housing- the brightness/output of the 4chip (4diode) leds closely match that of a 1 watt ''star" type LED.
No heat, no fire-danger. i think its a good compromise for budget and performance.
e


----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

I've got my 4chip LEDs ready to go, can't wait to do this mod. I'm waiting on my car back from the body shop as I got in a tiny little fender bender that popped out my parking light and left fog grill! Gotta wait for new parts before I can start.
Gonna be doing this on a black 2006 fog-less A3. Hopefully 7 on each side will be enough as well as good-looking on the fogless inserts. 
Anyone in MA willing to lend a hand if I need any? I build computers and all that jazz but this will be nearly my first car wiring job.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (fs454)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fs454* »_








I've got my 4chip LEDs ready to go, can't wait to do this mod. I'm waiting on my car back from the body shop as I got in a tiny little fender bender that popped out my parking light and left fog grill! Gotta wait for new parts before I can start.
Gonna be doing this on a black 2006 fog-less A3. Hopefully 7 on each side will be enough as well as good-looking on the fogless inserts. 
. 

It's a straigh-forward job- wiring is the more extensive procedure than the drilling and fitting... i's say difficulty is at level 4 out of 10 (10 being the hardest) Take your time in measuring your hole markers for the LEDs- keep it straight and leveled. 
goodluck and have fun
e


----------



## Armani (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_








The top and bottom rows are amber and are only loaded on the OUTSIDE of the grille. These will be the turn signal repeaters.
The center row is the white LED row, and these will be wired to come on with the corner markers. -For now I'll just wire them straight, but the connectors will allow me to unplug them later on, and insert a monostable 'kill' circuit for the white LEDs when the turn signal for that side is activated, and hold the white row OFF (even in the 'dark' phase of the turn signal cycle) until after the signal has been canceled.
Now I just have to find time to wire the buggers in!








Keith

Did you finish the setup for these babies? Would like to see pictures on the car itself.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: The button! (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_









What is this??? very curious!!!!
I need to do this!!!!
PS. Really like the repeaters... wonder how it would work on a mkiv jetta.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: The button! (Gberg888GLI)*

It was another LED project i started- never finished- scrapped. But am working on these- (which should match OEM output and aim to be true DRL brightness) Going to work on the lower grill LEDs first.








e


_Modified by tiptronic at 8:13 PM 4/22/2010_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_It was another LED project i started- never finished- scrapped. But am working on these- (which should match OEM output and aim to be true DRL brightness) Going to work on the lower grill LEDs first.








e


You're a sick man! Sick LED man!!!


----------



## binahnaphtali (May 10, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> Hi Oznium.com- yeah your products are addicting! lol
> maybe in the future i can send you a design proposal for the 4chip or 5mm LED housing so they can be easy fit in the headlamps- im still trying to figure out how i can arrange and mount the 4chips inside the headlamps , w/out taking too much space- like my previous LED strip project see below:
> but i want to replace them with the 4chip LEDs.


 Can you tell me if the strips you used in that photo are these in this link below: 
http://www.oznium.com/led-flex-strips 

I have been trying to pick a strip (pre-built) that gives a fairly seamless line of light and yours looks exactly like what I am gearing towards. 

Thanks


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

binahnaphtali said:


> Can you tell me if the strips you used in that photo are these in this link below:
> http://www.oznium.com/led-flex-strips
> 
> I have been trying to pick a strip (pre-built) that gives a fairly seamless line of light and yours looks exactly like what I am gearing towards.
> ...


 Yes, on that photo above- I used the LED "flex-strips" That was "version 1.0" which I DO NOT RECOMMEND, because they WILL fail, will not last long!!!. 

Version 2.0 was using 4chip LEDs- invidually wired, then custom mounted. I now have 67k on my car, and all 32 I have on my car has not 'blink' an eye from 10k .... 
This is what they look like: 









I'm working on version 3.0- which is more involved- A TOTAL WASTE OF TIME, lol, but otherwise, better version, brighter- true DRL for daytime use.... I'm just having such hard time finalizing how I want it mounted and positioned in the headlamps without making the project look tacky. 



e


----------



## binahnaphtali (May 10, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> Yes, on that photo above- I used the LED "flex-strips" That was "version 1.0" which I DO NOT RECOMMEND, because they WILL fail, will not last long!!!.
> 
> Version 2.0 was using 4chip LEDs- invidually wired, then custom mounted. I now have 67k on my car, and all 32 I have on my car has not 'blink' an eye from 10k ....
> 
> ...


 4 chip as in 4chip Super Flux LEDS? 
http://www.oznium.com/prewired-superflux 

How are you mounting these? Any sort of strip or anything? 

Also do you have pics of version 2.0? 

Thanks again!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

tiptronic: I would also be curios to see how the wiring played out within the headlamp housing. I am unfamiliar with how the housing looks once disassembled, but I would assume that all of the wiring is internal and then runs out of the stock harness? In other words, when mounting the leds, all of the connections are inside the housing and you did not have to make any external holes to feed the LEDs or wiring through. Thanks


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

As for the LED wiring on my custom project, I did not have the knowledge then how to splice into the main harness. But instead of boring another hole, I routed the LED wires thru the little vent (for condensation/moisture release) that is located between the rear housing's ''hatches or caps ". There are two caps at the back, one for the mainbulbs and the other for the bright/hi-beam. The little vent has a rubber hose (elbow shaped).
Routed the wires through that little hole and rubber outlet. I dont have any condesation issues at all. The wires are then routed to be connected to the parking lamp wires (which I added a switch for each LED set- so i can choose between the headlamp LED and the fog-grill LEDs.)



E


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

TP, you seem to be somewhat of a legend in the Audi world. I was driving home today and saw an 07 A4 with the fog light LED mod. Looked like they went with the 4chip LEDs. They did look dam good though! They were super bright for it being 5:30pm.

Whats with all them A3 wannabes copying off of us?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

rawaudi said:


> TP, you seem to be somewhat of a legend in the Audi world. I was driving home today and saw an 07 A4 with the fog light LED mod. Looked like they went with the 4chip LEDs. They did look dam good though! They were super bright for it being 5:30pm.
> 
> Whats with all them A3 wannabes copying off of us?


TP? or Tip? 
Well either way, ive received numerous emails from drivers of Audi A4 (even B8 drivers w/out the oem LED headlamps), Infiniti g35, Volvo V70, Porsche!, VWs, and A3s- wanting to know the How-to.
Im glad to have shared the idea.

And yes, the 4chips on its own gives good light output, but not bright enough as true DRLs during clear dayight at least when compared to the oem TTS or A4 leds(unless mounted in a proper lens/collimators) They are an eye catcher during cloudy days, great as fog/mist lighting and towards sunset and after sunrise, and of course at night.

Daytime shot 









Night time








e


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

bump. 

awesome info in this thread! 

was wondering if you know where i could source some larger sized LEDs? would have to have built in resistors and be waterproof as well. i'm looking for more of a "spaced out" look. planning on tackling a project similar to this...


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

rawaudi said:


> TP, you seem to be somewhat of a legend in the Audi world.


TP is kind of a legend too, but not in a good way.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Oznium.com carries different LEDs and LED holders (similar to your posted pics). However, theyve had bad quality 4chip LEDs for past year (due to redesign) and im not sure what they are doing to fix the matter (manufacturer issue). 

e


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

So, after 3 years of solid reliable lighting, i finally got rid of the custom fog grill LEDs


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> So, after 3 years of solid reliable lighting, i finally got rid of the custom fog grill LEDs


noooooo
you could've sold them ya know?

and im curious to see the upgrade...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

NYCameron said:


> noooooo
> you could've sold them ya know?
> 
> and im curious to see the upgrade...


Yes i know, but i've been waiting for these and finally got the $ to get them, and could not wait for another fog grill and was so excited to install them right away.

Old custom LEDs- daytime shot









Philips DRL LED5 (Luxeon LEDS)- camera never does justice anyways- automatic On when ignition starts, auto shut when headlamps are turned on (I added a bypass switch to keep on if so desired)
And yes, they are true DRLs, brightness are OEM matched, unlike my previous which gets washed out under daylight, only good when sundown.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> Philips DRL 5 Luxeon LEDs- camera never does justice anyways


nice!
and what grille do you have? and why no front plate delete?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

NYCameron said:


> nice!
> and what grille do you have? and why no front plate delete?


rs3 grill- as you can see, it is shorter than normal grill, hence the gap at the bottom. Not a lot notices it, well, now you do  I just like the 'waterfall' design...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

What series/ model luxeons, and where did you purchase them from?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

The box looks the same here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/PHILIPS-DAY...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B004648GSY


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

krazyboi said:


> The box looks the same here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/PHILIPS-DAY...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B004648GSY


Its the same box as KB posted. Get them while they are at that price, although I seem to be seeing a downward trend for the price. When I first started researching it was for 169.00 GBP. then it went down to 109.00 GBP with free shipping, and now 70GBP! Delivery took almost 2 weeks.

For Premium/base bumper (pre facelift) cutting and modification of the fog grill is necessary. S-Line bumpers/fog grill my fair better with some small mods.
09+ A3s should be quite easy(slight modification- see video below- which demonstrates the LED4 system. I opted for the LED5 (five leds). There was LED8 but out of stock for sometime. There are other kinds like HELLA and TMTuning which u can get here in the US but they were pricey and wasnt sure if the fit would be good.

Besides battery connection, you also connect a wire to the parking lamps (which turns off the LEDs when parking lamps are activated. I added a switch so I can have it on when headlamps are on.






















,


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

[/QUOTE]

Dude, that's messed up.

-Those LEDs have a completely different color temperature profile, and it's so far off, it even makes your concrete curb look bright red!

:laugh:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

^^^ I was like WTF? Lol. 
The 1st pic was taken a couple of years back and the curb wasn't painted yet.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

you forgot to use the red eye reduction. Eliminate all signs of red in the picture.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

LWNY said:


> you forgot to use the red eye reduction. Eliminate all signs of red in the picture.


Well either that or RS4 reps.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Can you get a close up of the LEDs, not on. I am curious to see how well they fit in the fog grilles, or if there is a gap.


Something like this look.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DAYTIME-DRIVI...CarParts_SM&hash=item5ae01d3d6f#ht_1110wt_905


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

rawaudi said:


> Can you get a close up of the LEDs, not on. I am curious to see how well they fit in the fog grilles, or if there is a gap.
> 
> 
> Something like this look.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DAYTIME-DRIVI...CarParts_SM&hash=item5ae01d3d6f#ht_1110wt_905


 I saw those (someone posted in my other enquiry) but wasnt sure if the lighting output is good. Probably is, but i went for the Philips since ive read a lot of usage in a Porsche Cayman forum- it matches that of the Porsche LEDs in output. The ad (TFL lighting) shows that it has a curve that better fits the fog grill. The Philips are straight across, but not noticeable once they are tucked away in the grill.

But below are the close up, as requested in same fashion as the ad. Taken on IP4, and i tried to show diff angles of the install/gaps. I will be fabricating a hard rubber foam inserts to relive those gaps. Im also still figuring a way to fabricate a secured fit, but removable in case. 
(iphone4 pics) They are currently secured at the back rather crudely but it works 

Right now the position of the LED housing seem to be working for me, I might push it back further to hide the corners, then resecure. 
Another option would have been to cut more of the lower slat, but that would be far more involved.


----------



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

hey I got a question about the philips LED DRL. 

I saw an ebay seller said "Not recommended for European cars because current still available after engine shut off" 

I would think the LED, though it connects to the battery directly, has a relay switch which can connect to one of the existing light wiring (fog light, streets light, whatever), so that it shouldn't be a problem. 

Not to mention, your battery would ALWAYS provide current if you have a load connected to it, engine on or off. 

So I just want to confirm with you guys before I buy it ... and it does seem to be the genuine philips LED DRL.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Tip

What ya think of these... They are made by Modulite, look similar to the phillips.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

number17 said:


> hey I got a question about the philips LED DRL.
> 
> I saw an ebay seller said "Not recommended for European cars because current still available after engine shut off"
> So I just want to confirm with you guys before I buy it ... and it does seem to be the genuine philips LED DRL.


I researched and shopped around and found Philips the affordable and easy to install. 
The kit comes with the LEDs, power module which connects to the battery for direct power. the purpose of a 3rd wire connects to the parking lamp wires- when the parking lamps are activated the power is cut off to the LEDs. 
When i shut the car off, the LED/DRLs stays on for about 5 seconds and then shuts off.

Some folks from the Porsche Cayman forum opted not to connect the 3rd wire, leaving the LEDs on even when parking/headlamps are switched on. I added a wired switch so I have the option to have it On or Off when headlamps are on. 

Rawaudi-
Thanks for sharing, yes that looks similar to the Philips. but the wiring is a bit more simpler than the Modulite as shown in the video. The size (length) of the Modulite is compact like the Philips LED4. I was glad the LED5 fit just fine (in terms of length) in the Premium/base fog grill.

TMTuning sells different design with curvature to fit the grill curves better but their prices were 50% more than Philips. There are now many diff options, it just now depends on your preference, install skills, and well $$ =)

the ones I got are genuine Philips- the build and materials are great quality. The pressure from the grill slats allows for friction hold of the unit- which does not even react to the force of the grills squeezing it. I already have an idea to further secure the unit.

Tonight (around 6p, , I called my roomy to see how the car looked from afar as I drove home. He said my custom project is nothing compared to the output of these Philips unit. He said brightness are that of the OEM A3, but in style of the MBZ

I know it is not for everyone's liking, but at least they are proper DRLs


----------



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

Thanks tip! 

I have the 06 non-S line fog light cover, basically same as yours. Did you have to trim a lot off the cover to fit the LED light? Or no?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

number17 said:


> Thanks tip!
> 
> I have the 06 non-S line fog light cover, basically same as yours. Did you have to trim a lot off the cover to fit the LED light? Or no?


I had to trim the back slat (as you can see on the pics below. You would also need to remove the center rib. I used a rotary tool / cutting wheel(similare to dremmel) and pliers to pull some of the excess rib. Be patient. 



























e


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

It was time to move on when you see every other old civics and sentras having those dotted LED lights.

VWAddict, time to drill move holes in your fog grill to insert more of those LEDs so you can up your game. Maybe put relays across the LEDs so when you hit the turn signal, the LED will light up progressively outward so the dyslexic could follow the direction of the light is being lit and know which way you are turning.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

famiry purchase time?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Brungold

Don't get me involved lol. I already got mine lol. 
I got it through www.carbulbsdirect.com. Purchased the LED5 £109 ($178) free shipping. Took two weeks. Kb posted another one above for £70 but I believe that is the LED4 system.

Install took 2hours cause I had to cut the grills and my rotary tool was weak! You can use a jigsaw, but be careful. Although pre facelift Sline bumpers may not require cutting, just drilling perhaps. The wiring was fairly simple. Yes you would have to find/fish out the parking lamp wire for the auto shut off feature when headlamps are turned on.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

krazyboi said:


> The box looks the same here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/PHILIPS-DAY...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B004648GSY


^^^ that last one got sold! If it was the LED5 for 70GBP, then thats a good pricel! although i wonder how much was shipping

Also, i noticed that the LEDs lights up when i unlock/un-arm the car for about 3-4 secs - cool

e


----------



## ben3539 (Jul 26, 2012)

Show my car~~


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry for thread revival here but looking to do this mod and was searching the the philips led lights can came across a set on amazon sold by philips and just wanted to let you know they used a picture of your car on the ad:

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-12824WLEDX1-DayLight-Powered-Daytime/dp/B005DX6BKW




tiptronic said:


>


----------



## niteryder (May 25, 2007)

How is the Philips leds compared to cree leds?


----------

